# Fosters wanted for Christmas



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

As our 2nd appeal over Christmas we would like to find people who would be willing to foster a dog/puppy/cat/kitten in rescue for the 2 week Christmas period. For those of you that don't know us we work with rescues all over the UK to help them with things like Transport,home checking,re homing,fund raising, fostering etc. Rescues have given us permission to look for foster homes for their animals so they don't have to stay in kennels and cages but enjoy being part of a family even if it is only for 2 weeks. I must stress that is only for a 2 week period but if you would like to carry on fostering or even adopt at the end of it do let us know and we will pass your information on to the rescue you will be fostering for. You will be required to have a home check so please let us know sooner rather than later if its something you would like to do. If anyone is interested in doing this or has any questions please feel free to contact us on [email protected]. Christmas is a time for giving and what better gift to give then fostering an animal at Christmas


----------



## me-n-max (Nov 13, 2010)

*Please Help*

After working all night I spent Friday morning at my local rescue. Everyone there is wonderful and care so much for the dogs. Walking them and cleaning the runs was a nightmare in the snow and freezing conditions. Thanks to the devotion of the volunteers every dog had its walk, a clean run and warm bed to come back to. We have a real mix of short term easy to re-home, harder to re-home and some that will never be re-homed and will spend the rest of their days in our care. They all have as much love and attention as its possible to give them in kennels. Everyone there does their best to give them all the best life possible.

*But this is not a home with a loving family and a bed by the Fire.*

Dogs at our rescue are lucky; we will all be up there to give them lots of love and treats on Christmas morning. Many are not so lucky.

*Please Please sign up to the ALUK Christmas appeal and give one of our poor friends a real happy Christmas*

Thanks

Chris


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

just bumping this up


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Are there any dogs in our area needing a foster home? We are in somerset but the dog must be ok with children as we have 4 and the youngest is 2 yrs old, then there is an 8yr old, a 9yr old and a 12 yr old. We dont have any other dogs or cats but do have a parrot. We do have dog experience and a safe and secure back garden and fields 30 seconds from the house for walking. :thumbup: We also have a vets practice 5 minutes drive away for emergencies.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

so far fosterers are needed in 

Bedfordshire
Berkshire
Buckinghamshire
Cambridgeshire
Essex
Hampshire
Hertfordshire
Kent
London
Middlesex
Oxfordshire
Surrey
Sussex (East & West)
Cheshire
Merseyside
Lancashire
South Lanarkshire and Lothians/Edinburgh
Merseyside, Lancashire or Cheshire
Swansea

I add more as we get more rescues asking for help


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

We could do christmas foster.

Not sure my home check would pass, but I'm off from christmas eve till the 3rd jan, home full time?

I have a 9 month old pup (westie x jrt).


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

What types of dogs do you have that are in Scotland?

Are any good with cats, dogs or children?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We don't pass or fail home checks, with your permission we forward your home check on to rescues interested in you fostering for them and then they decide whether you are suitable for them as not. It is much easier to do it this way because different rescues require different things.

Scottish Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue is the rescues that needs fosterer's in Scotland

hope that has answered your questions


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Hiya,

I was going to email but I'll probably catch you quicker on here. Do you have any info/a link for the Merseyside area? I looked on the website but couldn't locate anything about this.

Thanks!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

its here
Christmas Fosterers • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

one rescue in your area needs this boy fostered

2 year old boxer. He has come into rescue because he was fighting with an older dog at home. He needs an experienced firm hand to set him on the right road and is desperately unhappy in kennels.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have posted it here Login • Animal Lifeline UK so people can see it better hopefully


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> its here
> Christmas Fosterers • Animal Lifeline UK


Thanks! Takes me ages to find my way around a new site.


----------



## bobnlex (Nov 11, 2010)

I live in North London and would be interested to give a dog a Christmas home. I have a 5year old Bichon. 
Can you give me more information?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

id say yes in a heartbeat , but I always come up against the same old thing that goes against me fostering .. I dont drive , so couldnt pick up or drop off the dog 
my OH does drive , and has said if the dog needed the vets he would drive us there and back , but thats as far as he is willing to give timewise (he works two jobs daily , so his time is very limited)


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Mese said:


> id say yes in a heartbeat , but I always come up against the same old thing that goes against me fostering .. I dont drive , so couldnt pick up or drop off the dog
> my OH does drive , and has said if the dog needed the vets he would drive us there and back , but thats as far as he is willing to give timewise (he works two jobs daily , so his time is very limited)


I don't drive at the moment either, so might go against me too.


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi let me know if you need any fosters in the north east area. i am from Newcastle but would be happy to travel within reason


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am off from the 23rd December until 2nd January and am on the borders of north herts and cambridgeshire. Is it Wood Green? I could possibly take a dog, but I do have my two huge babies and a mentally handicapped adult son, so would have to be good with children.

Alternatively, I could perhaps take a cat or two provided they were indoor ones and could live in my bedroom. It is a big decision.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Different rescues require different things so if one turns you down it doesn't mean that all will. Please email us on [email protected] and our foster coordinator will be in touch with you and answer any questions you may have
she will also try to match you up to the list of animals that need foster homes or rescues would like to have a foster home for Christmas


----------



## Welsh_Moon (Sep 25, 2009)

We can also foster for the Christmas period, we are near Cheshire and not far from the Wirral.

We have two dogs, one is 7 yrs old Rottweiler male and we have a 2.5 yrs old Mastweiler male, both neutered.

Just let us know if we can be of help


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you can you please email us at [email protected] and our foster coordinator will get in touch to try and arrange and home check


----------



## crsw87 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello, I am new to sight but registered as I noticed you are looking for people that would like to help by fostering a dog or other animal during the Christmas period. I am very willing to help and would love to foster over the Christmas period. I live in Kent and if you are still in need of fosterers please do not hesitate to contact me.

Many thanks

Robyn


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you, have sent your details to our foster coordinator


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would but you don't seem to have any rescues in Northern Ireland


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We do work with rescues in Ireland so do email us your details and we will pass them on to the rescues over there as I know they are crying out for foster carers as well as us in the UK


----------



## MissT (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi
We could possibly foster over Christmas im in West Sussex, but they would have to be ok with our cat, there are just 2 adults at home .


----------



## crsw87 (Dec 15, 2010)

I would really really love to help by fostering over the Christmas period. I have finished work now until Tuesday 4th January and could take a dog or any animal to give them a lovely Christmas. I am happy to collect. The sooner the better  (Willing to consider taking on more than 1 if needed).

I am in the Medway area of Kent but would be willing to travel.

Many Thanks
Robyn


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

For the people who really want to foster an animal over the holiday period, you could also try here.....

Rescue Helpers Unite Forum - Powered by vBulletin

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi if any of you have emailed me, all emails have been forwarded to our foster coordinator so if she hasn't been in touch with you she will be soon.

I want to thank everyone that has offered to foster.I know some of you already have a foster dog in your home and I know others have home checks over the next few days so fingers crossed to all of you


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Gutted.

Our fence decided to collapse under snow this weekend, and then the foster co-ordinator text yesterday! 

Got to wait for next doors land lord to get back to me about getting fence fixed, but doubt we'd pass a home check, even though dogs wouldn't be allowed out alone.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that, We had a lot of snow here it was -17 here in Benson last night:scared:,we had to dig our car out of the snow to get out and the police have shut quite a few of our roads. We live out in the middle of nowhere so its a nightmare.


----------

